# No longer using granny ring



## Gixxerman (18 Apr 2010)

I have been out for a 50 miler today.
The route I chose had quite a few hills on it.
Some of the hills were marked with the single arrow on the OS map, so a steep hill. Not sure what gradient gains a single / double / triple arrow.
Anyway I digress. Today was the first time that I have had no need to resort to the granny ring when climbing. I have had the bike (Trek 7.3 FX) since last August. During that time, I have done some quite long rides (including a 100 miler), but I always used the granny ring when climbing.
So I must be getting stronger / better.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2010)

One arrow means between 1 in 7 and 1 in 5 so up to 20%. Steep! And I thought Lincs was flat. 

PS Two arrows is over 1 in 5, which means I walk...


----------



## Gixxerman (18 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> And I thought Lincs was flat.


The southern part is.
Up here in the wolds, there are some quite steep bits.
In fact it is great cycling country. Typically rolling hills, with the odd really steep (or stunt as we say here) bit.
The scenery and views are quite nice as well.
Quite lucky living where I do. 15 mins from my door and I'm in the wolds. Love it.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2010)

Ah I see. Biggest hill I've seen there is on my brother in laws farm at North Willingham. It's a stinker!


----------



## Simba (18 Apr 2010)

There is only 1 hill that I walk on, its really steep in a 40mph zone, the cars scream up there at 45mph at the least. No way I take my chances on it. It's fun the other way though as I actually hit the speed limit of 40mph and can just about get above it at 41/43mph


----------



## Gixxerman (18 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Ah I see. Biggest hill I've seen there is on my brother in laws farm at North Willingham. It's a stinker!


That would be Williagham hill then. Yes it is quite a steep one and very long.
Next time you are in the area, check out these:-
One between Tealby and Binbrook on the B1203 known a Bully hill.
One between Claxby and Normanby-le-Wold which takes you all your time to walk up.


----------



## Klaus (19 Apr 2010)

Gixxerman said:


> I have been out for a 50 miler today.
> The route I chose had quite a few hills on it.
> Some of the hills were marked with the single arrow on the OS map, so a steep hill. Not sure what gradient gains a single / double / triple arrow.
> Anyway I digress. Today was the first time that I have had no need to resort to the granny ring when climbing. I have had the bike (Trek 7.3 FX) since last August. During that time, I have done some quite long rides (including a 100 miler), but I always used the granny ring when climbing.
> So I must be getting stronger / better.



Excuse my ignorance (foreigner!): what's a "granny ring" ???


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2010)

One with not many teeth...


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Apr 2010)

The smallest chanring of a triple chainring bike.
So called as it allows Granny's (grandmothers) to climb hills.


----------



## 2Loose (19 Apr 2010)

I prefer Chrisc's explaination


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2010)

Gixxerman said:


> That would be Williagham hill then. Yes it is quite a steep one and very long.
> Next time you are in the area, check out these:-
> One between Tealby and Binbrook on the B1203 known a Bully hill.
> One between Claxby and Normanby-le-Wold which takes you all your time to walk up.



If you're getting up those buggers on the big ring that's impressive!


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Apr 2010)

Chrisc said:


> If you're getting up those buggers on the big ring that's impressive!


I wish!
Nope getting up them on the middle ring and smallest sprocket.
On my bike that is 38 tooth chainwheel and 32 tooth sprocket (the granny ring is 28). This equates to 1:18:1 (or 0.875:1 for the granny).
So I am hauling up steep hills in a gear that is greater then 1:1 which I am rather pleased about.


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

I use the middle ring and shift up/down on the cassette depending on steepness of the climb.


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I use the middle ring and shift up/down on the cassette depending on steepness of the climb.


Yes that is the point I am making. I use the middle ring now.
When I first started I couldn't manage steep hills without resorting to the granny ring. So progress!


----------



## Moodyman (19 Apr 2010)

I worked myself out of the granny ring and did all but the steepest climbs in the middle ring.

Then I discovered optimum cadence and started using the granny ring again. Don't dismiss your granny - she has a purpose.


----------



## Banjo (19 Apr 2010)

Moodyman said:


> I worked myself out of the granny ring and did all but the steepest climbs in the middle ring.
> 
> Then I discovered optimum cadence and started using the granny ring again. Don't dismiss your granny - she has a purpose.



I would never dismiss my granny ,even if you dont use her much its nice to know she's there if needed

I find i can do the same ride and one day I will power up in the middle ring next time maybe I will spin up in the granny.When your legs are tired granny is your best friend.


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

I have an advantage due to the fact my front derailleur doesn't like changing to the bottom chain ring, so I adapted to not using it.


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I have an advantage due to the fact my front derailleur doesn't like changing to the bottom chain ring, so I adapted to not using it.


Is that Darwinism in action?


----------



## BearPear (19 Apr 2010)

I love my granny and can't imagine a time when we will be separated, especially on the big hill near my house!


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2010)

Gixxerman said:


> I wish!
> Nope getting up them on the middle ring and smallest sprocket.
> On my bike that is 38 tooth chainwheel and 32 tooth sprocket (the granny ring is 28). This equates to 1:18:1 (or 0.875:1 for the granny).
> So I am hauling up steep hills in a gear that is greater then 1:1 which I am rather pleased about.



Ah I see. Automatically thought compact cos that's what I'm on. 
I'm going to be taking the bike over there before too long so I'll see if I can get up Willingham hill on the compact which would be 34/25. Bet I can't....B)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Apr 2010)

Hi Gixxerman from a fellow Yellowbelly. I give you my respect as you have finally, it seems convinced the sceptics that Lincolnshire is not flat. I too live in the Wolds (Barrow) and cycle regularly around the places mentioned. I very nearly met my nemesis yesterday with a killer of a hill from below Walesby to a road above Tealby. Most definitely granny ring all the way on my hybrid and I defy any of our regular clever bottoms to have climbed it any other way.

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Simba (19 Apr 2010)

Gixxerman said:


> Is that Darwinism in action?



And whys that?


----------



## Gixxerman (19 Apr 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Hi Gixxerman from a fellow Yellowbelly. I give you my respect as you have finally, it seems convinced the sceptics that Lincolnshire is not flat.


I hope so. I am getting tired of people saying it is flat as a witches tit.



Gerry Attrick said:


> I very nearly met my nemesis yesterday with a killer of a hill from below Walesby to a road above Tealby. Most definitely granny ring all the way on my hybrid and I defy any of our regular clever bottoms to have climbed it any other way.


That would be Walesby hill. Yep been up that a few times. Not bragging but I don't need the granny ring anymore on it. I have attched a piccy of Walesby hill. Have I got the correct one?



Gerry Attrick said:


> Whereabouts are you based?


Market Rasen



Fluffy said:


> And whys that?


Well you said that your front mech has trouble selecting the granny ring, so you adapted to not using it. Is that not evolution?


----------



## Simba (20 Apr 2010)

I guess it could be seen that way yea. When I say it doesn't like the small ring it just does not engage on it. Which even when the bike was new I hardly used that anyway except for stopping and starting.


----------



## Steve H (22 Apr 2010)

If you don't need the granny ring anymore do you want to sell it?? As a large bloke living in very hilly Yorkshire I think I could do with two granny rings!!


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2010)

This so-called "Granny ring" was invented so a tourist who has a bike weighing 56lb ( 1/2 cwt ) loaded up with camping kit could ride up a 10% hill at 2.5 mph.

The threshold for 'walk' is an 18" gear which is 45 rpm at 2.5 mph.

Most sports bikes these days are less than 25lb. The 10% gear on a 25lb bike is 40", which doesn't need a tripple chainset. A 39 x 27 will do.

As the rider's hill climbing experience grows, and his/her legs likewise, they will be using the 40" gear on 12% hills and then short 14% hills.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Apr 2010)

jimboalee said:


> This so-called "Granny ring" was invented so a tourist who has a bike weighing 56lb ( 1/2 cwt ) loaded up with camping kit could ride up a 10% hill at 2.5 mph.
> 
> The threshold for 'walk' is an 18" gear which is 45 rpm at 2.5 mph.
> 
> ...




My bit of London doesn't have much 'gradients' and whilst I have no problems running up them I will re-route if I have to . Although thinking about it some more, cycling up them could only help improve my running skills surely?


----------

